# DIY HOB Gravel Vac



## TankMAster (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's a nifty idea I stumbled upon. The picture pretty much explains everything. You can vacuum gravel without losing water level or changing water altogether. :-D Filter media needs to be cleaned often during the vac process.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Good idea, would probably have to be a larger size HOB filter with the shortest tubing you can use. But seeing as most people do weekly water changes, something like this would probably only be useful for those few people that do a constant flow/drain water system.


----------



## mrashoo (Sep 17, 2010)

*Nice*

nice way of doing it .. but can u guide me step by step how to do it ???


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm not 100% what he did but here is my guess. Take a Vaccum hose and an AC50 or 70 or something attach the hose to the prefilter part of the filter and turn it on with filter media and all that great stuff. Close?


----------

